# do you smoke and ride at the same time?



## delaneys (25 January 2014)

Another thread got me thinking, do you do this? 
I always have done but never when there's lots of traffic about


----------



## JillA (25 January 2014)

Used to until I gave up, but always where it was quiet enough to ride one handed. Never had a problem but then it wasn't frowned on as much then.


----------



## pippixox (25 January 2014)

i don't smoke anyway. so this may be a stupid question- but could the hot ash not accidentally fall on your horse? driving through Lambourn i see many jockeys both smoking and on their mobiles on spooky racehorses in the middle of the road!


----------



## babymare (25 January 2014)

I hold my hand up to having done this Nought better than pausing on a hack in sun smoking a cig and soaking up the peace and quiet


----------



## luckyoldme (25 January 2014)

I used to before i gave up...........I loved my last half of a mile ciggie! I rolled my own as well , nothing worse than getting one rolled and then dropping it because the horse has took off!


----------



## Umbongo (25 January 2014)

I don't smoke, but I have vivid memories of my old instructor riding her horse and rolling up a cigarette whilst riding and leading me when I was young! She also used to smoke whilst we were having a slow canter. Her horse was a saint and she would just brush the ash out of her mane.


----------



## poiuytrewq (25 January 2014)

I gave up smoking a few years back but I did smoke and ride a few times, always if I was riding with another girl who smoked when she rode and sort of hassled me into it! I'd never have done it otherwise simply because I didn't need to- it never occurred to me usually! I know I can't have a coffee riding and it was the same! 
Now tbh I think it looks awful seeing someone ride and smoke (I'm a bit snobby about some things)


----------



## Copperpot (25 January 2014)

All the time. I love a smoke in the sun on a hack. I did drop some ash on my new calf skin saddle thou lol but never on the horse. 

I have smoked hunting and jumping when we stopped and me and the lady Master lit up and they moved off.

My horses know to stand if it's windy whilst drop the reins to unzip my coat so my lighter will work


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 January 2014)

Are you ready for this............I would not allow anyone to smoke on my horses or on my yard.  It is an insult to the horse.

Stands back and waits for a beating !


----------



## Morag4 (25 January 2014)

Not unless I'm damp and on fire


----------



## Mince Pie (25 January 2014)

Copperpot said:



			All the time. I love a smoke in the sun on a hack. I did drop some ash on my new calf skin saddle thou lol but never on the horse. 

I have smoked hunting and jumping when we stopped and me and the lady Master lit up and they moved off.

My horses know to stand if it's windy whilst drop the reins to unzip my coat so my lighter will work 

Click to expand...


There's a photo of me out on a mock hunt with a ciggie in my mouth whilst jumping a hedge as the same thing happened! :redface3:

I smoke whilst hacking, I roll my own so roll 2 before leaving the yard and put them in my pocket with a lighter and have one on the way out and one on the way back. I'm very careful about not dropping ash on the pony and he doesn't seem to mind. Most of our hacking is off the roads anyway so I'm also very careful about where I throw the ends, especially in the summer


----------



## Copperpot (25 January 2014)

They don't mind. They have no concept of smoking being right or wrong. My horse would be more insulted if I put a onesie on him that by me having a cigarette as we are ambling along a country lane


----------



## webble (25 January 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Are you ready for this............I would not allow anyone to smoke on my horses or on my yard.  It is an insult to the horse.

Stands back and waits for a beating !
		
Click to expand...

Agreed I think its just awful


----------



## henmother (25 January 2014)

I smoke, but have never smoked anywhere near horses, I just don't need to smoke, it's weird, it never occurs to me to light up when at stables.


----------



## Zebedee (25 January 2014)

Copperpot said:



			They don't mind. They have no concept of smoking being right or wrong.
		
Click to expand...

This. Same as they don't mind being called 'it'.

I used to when I smoked, but gave up years ago so now don't. Never had / caused an issue, but as Jill A pointed out it was so frowned upon then.


----------



## mandwhy (25 January 2014)

I smoke occasionally, mostly when stressed or drinking, I think it sounds nice to have a cigarette break on a long hack but in that case why not get off the horse and let them have a grazing break too, I do that quite a lot on hacks anyway to have some water etc.

Nothing wrong with it really but it reminds me of being in Italy where big fat 'cowboy' western riders would sit slumped in the saddle at a show smoking when the weather was so stifling hot I could barely breathe, I just thought It's a horse not an armchair and it would probable like a break too actually!

I would probably do it hunting since I imagine there would be enough nerves and drinking to justify it and getting on and off might not be so easy!


----------



## Lolo (25 January 2014)

Copperpot said:



			They don't mind. They have no concept of smoking being right or wrong. My horse would be more insulted if I put a onesie on him that by me having a cigarette as we are ambling along a country lane 

Click to expand...

To me it's more the stuff you're forcing them to breathe in. You'd not get a lit cigarette near our horses without being told to put it out.

But then, I try very hard not to be near smokers. They can poison themselves but I'd rather they did it away from me.


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 January 2014)

Copperpot said:



			They don't mind. They have no concept of smoking being right or wrong. My horse would be more insulted if I put a onesie on him that by me having a cigarette as we are ambling along a country lane 

Click to expand...

I know !, it's just something I don't like to see, I cannot stand the smell or taste of smoke and it annoys me if I have to walk through a cloud of smoke outside a pub or cinema.


----------



## TigerTail (25 January 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Are you ready for this............I would not allow anyone to smoke on my horses or on my yard.  It is an insult to the horse.

Stands back and waits for a beating !
		
Click to expand...

Oh Il join you behind that barricade! Dentist tried to light up and I said er sorry but no, non smoking premises he nearly swallowed the thing whole in surprise.

Disgusting habit I don't want near me or mine. End of.


----------



## Merrymoles (25 January 2014)

I do. Horse is very stressy when we first leave the yard and makes me a bit nervy so we wind each other up. Once he's settled enough to take a hand off, I light up and we both relax. I know it's just a crutch but it doesn't do him or anyone else except me any harm. One per hack is it - once we've relaxed, we've relaxed! I only do it on quiet roads and am careful about where I put them out


----------



## Equi (25 January 2014)

I don't smoke anymore but when i did i never would. It's disgusting.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (25 January 2014)

I smoke too many, but have never smoked on board nor when handling etc, i just dont 

Used to be fun when competing whp etc as would jostle to get in early so I could have a fag after the jumping phase lol


----------



## Wagtail (25 January 2014)

I am shocked at how many people here admit to doing it. I have never seen anyone smoke on a horse in my entire life. What if something spooked the horse and you dropped the cig and it got caught under the numnah or pommel? Unthinkable.


----------



## Clare85 (25 January 2014)

I imagine you wouldn't have a leg to stand on if you and your horses were involved in an accident whilst smoking on the roads.


----------



## LaMooch (25 January 2014)

I don't smoke but worked on a yard where it happened regularly. I think its wrong in my eyes its an accident waiting to happen. I occasionally meet a rider who is in dark clothing, no hi viz, smoking and most time on mobile with reins sitting on horses neck. I hate passing her in case horse spooks and she has no control.


----------



## RubysGold (25 January 2014)

I don't smoke. 
Am on a livery yard and people are allowed to smoke there which I hate!! (Its always me that ends up sweeping up the fag ends too! 

I wont allow anyone to smoke sat on a horse of mine (but then its very rare Id let anyone on my horses anyway!)
I do hate to see it though


----------



## Spot_On (25 January 2014)

No.

I was out hacking with a smoker friend some years back on a fresh autumn day. She lit up her fag, her horse spooked moments later at a plastic bag flapping in a hedge, horse shot forwards then sideways, my friend dropped her fag and it burnt him - he rodeo'd her off and took off home! When we managed to catch him we found a small burn mark on his neck/shoulder. She's never smoked again around horses.


----------



## cronkmooar (25 January 2014)

TigerTail said:



			Oh Il join you behind that barricade! Dentist tried to light up and I said er sorry but no, non smoking premises he nearly swallowed the thing whole in surprise.

Disgusting habit I don't want near me or mine. End of.
		
Click to expand...

When I first read this I thought YOU were at the dentist, and was outraged for you - duh

I will join the ranks of the great unwashed and admit to doing it, including bareback on an ex racer


----------



## Farma (25 January 2014)

There is a notorious yard near where I live and there are lots of ladies that ride out of there with fags in their hands, down the road, sometimes on the phone, horses covered in mud, no high vis etc, it really paints a lovely picture  I don't smoke but if I did I would be embarrassed to ride and smoke, surely you don't need a fag that badly you cant wait till you have finished??


----------



## Chunkie (25 January 2014)

I stopped smoking 15 years ago, but often used to smoke when hacking.  I've never smoked on a yard though.


----------



## Copperpot (25 January 2014)

Luckily my horses have these long things called necks which means the smoke isn't actually anywhere near their faces. Plus I'm hacking so the breeze carries it away. 

Each to their own but smoking whilst on a horse is hardly a major crime if safe to do so ie not on a road and whilst it may be doing the smoker some harm it certainly isn't doing the horse any.


----------



## FionaM12 (25 January 2014)

Broke_But_Happy said:



			Most of our hacking is off the roads anyway so I'm also very careful about where I throw the ends, especially in the summer 

Click to expand...

Surely the only responsible thing to do with a cigarette end is to put in a sealed container and take it home? Even throwing in a litter bin could cause a fire. Throwing anywhere else is surely not acceptable, and in some cases illegal.


----------



## minesadouble (25 January 2014)

Wagtail said:



			I am shocked at how many people here admit to doing it. I have never seen anyone smoke on a horse in my entire life. What if something spooked the horse and you dropped the cig and it got caught under the numnah or pommel? Unthinkable.
		
Click to expand...

I'm assuming you've never been hunting then Wagtail  when I was in my twenties it seemed compulsory to smoke at every check whilst hunting with our local pack!


----------



## FionaM12 (25 January 2014)

Spot_On said:



			No.

I was out hacking with a smoker friend some years back on a fresh autumn day. She lit up her fag, her horse spooked moments later at a plastic bag flapping in a hedge, horse shot forwards then sideways, my friend dropped her fag and it burnt him - he rodeo'd her off and took off home! When we managed to catch him we found a small burn mark on his neck/shoulder. She's never smoked again around horses.
		
Click to expand...

This would be my concern. I wouldn't allow anyone to smoke on my horse, and wouldn't want to be on a yard where smoking is allowed.

If other people do it, on their own horses, it wouldn't bother me as that's their choice though.


----------



## Beausmate (25 January 2014)

Wagtail said:



			What if something spooked the horse and you dropped the cig and it got caught under the numnah or pommel? Unthinkable.
		
Click to expand...

I have seen this happen.  On a racehorse too!  The rider managed to get the girth undone and the saddle and sheet off before her feet hit the ground.  Probably the most impressive dismount/unsaddling manoeuvre I've ever seen 

There was a middle-aged, stick-thin woman near where I kept my horse, who would be regularly seen out, riding along in skinny jeans,  a halter top and sandals, no hat and puffing away.

She was generally three sheets to the wind, so probably didn't care!


----------



## Mince Pie (25 January 2014)

FionaM12 said:



			Surely the only responsible thing to do with a cigarette end is to put in a sealed container and take it home? Even throwing in a litter bin could cause a fire. Throwing anywhere else is surely not acceptable, and in some cases illegal.
		
Click to expand...

Generally with tailor made cigarettes, however I smoke roll ups which aren't as hot - I can use my hand as an ashtray quite happily with roll ups but not with tailor mades as the ash is a lot hotter. If I'm in the woods/on a bridleway I put it in a tissue until I get back to the yard/onto the road.

ETA: because there are no filters in mine, they rot down pretty quickly


----------



## minesadouble (25 January 2014)

A cigarette would not burn a horse if it were dropped and quickly bounced off him. It would only burn him if it became trapped against his skin by some piece of kit or mane.


----------



## ladyt25 (25 January 2014)

I think it juts looks really common to be honest. I've never understood people who smoke though, the smell is horrid and they never seem to understand that it makes them stink too. Why people feel the need to smoke whilst on their horse I don't know. What do you do with the tab end when you've finished? Do you just chuck it on the floor like blooming car drivers do? I pretty much bet you don't take it home with you!


----------



## Highlands (25 January 2014)

Don't smoke, never had or will. Disgusted last year when during the dry weather, rider I was passing in the car flicked his lit  ciggie into hedge. Cue me leaping out with water to damp it off before hedge went up! Won't allow anyone to smoke by my stables, friend lost her hay barn( on a footpath!) plus her hay to a ciggie.


----------



## Tiddlypom (25 January 2014)

How on earth do any of you smokers afford cigarettes as well as such an expensive hobby :confused3:?.


----------



## el_Snowflakes (25 January 2014)

Only if out for a long hack & when I'm off road


----------



## el_Snowflakes (25 January 2014)

ladyt25 said:



			I think it juts looks really common to be honest.
		
Click to expand...

& is there anything wrong with one being 'common'? Lol.....


----------



## FionaM12 (25 January 2014)

minesadouble said:



			A cigarette would not burn a horse if it were dropped and quickly bounced off him. It would only burn him if it became trapped against his skin by some piece of kit or mane.
		
Click to expand...

There are two accounts in this thread of one going under the saddle and getting trapped. One was resolved by rapid dismount and unsaddling and the other poor horse threw its rider and galloped home. I wonder how long the cigarette was burning his poor back before it went out?


----------



## FionaM12 (25 January 2014)

el_Snowflakes said:



			& is there anything wrong with one being 'common'? Lol.....
		
Click to expand...

Haha! I thought that. I'm not sure what the definition of "common" is, but it think it might include me, even though I don't smoke.


----------



## viola (25 January 2014)

I don't smoke and really dislike seeing riders doing it for many reasons: safety is one thing, riders are usually near forage, foliage and many other flammable material most of the time (I guess not many smoke in pouring rain but if you do then I guess that would be pretty safe fire hazard wise). 
Second main reason: my personal pet hate is seeing people treat horses like walking sofas, slouching and generally not self-carrying their own bodies. Smoking seems a magnet to such behaviour. 
Third main reason: can't stand the smell, whether it is carried away with the breeze (right into others) or lingers in the tack (and it does), hair, clothes etc


----------



## littleshetland (25 January 2014)

Oh shame!  yes, I did smoke and ride for years, then cut back and stopped smoking whilst riding ( i did enjoy that fag on return to the yard) but have recently taken it up again due to slight nervous tension as have started riding a just broken 3 yr old......


----------



## Puddleduck (25 January 2014)

A girl on my old livery yard did whilst riding her lovely TB stallion in the school, she dropped ash on him accidentally causing him to bronc and chuck her. He then bolted, jumped the gate out of the school and slipped on the concrete on landing causing him to fall and slide. 
Poor boy had horrific injuries, fortunately nothing broken except skin and flesh.


----------



## CobsGalore (25 January 2014)

I do smoke, but I would never smoke whilst riding. If I think about the times my boy has spooked, or when I've fallen off, I would be worried about what would happen if holding a fag in my hand too!

I do tend to have one when we get back whilst he is eating though. I rent a field so no one else around, so probably wouldn't do this on a livery yard either.

If we were going for a really long hack, I would get off and have one whilst letting him graze. So we can both have a break


----------



## monkeybum13 (25 January 2014)

I think it looks awful!


----------



## minesadouble (25 January 2014)

When I was a young adult it seemed like almost all the top SJers and Eventers smoked, it was almost the norm for riders to smoke whilst on board! I think it's good that smoking is now much less 'the done thing' than it was when I was young, but honestly ash falling on a horse will not hurt it. I've quit smoking now but I have dropped ash on my legs while driving in shorts on numerous occasions and it does not burn - and I promise my legs have nowhere near the amount of hair coverage of the average horse


----------



## putasocinit (25 January 2014)

Beausmate - and she probably enjoyed life and her horse more than the rest of us, good for her


----------



## putasocinit (25 January 2014)

Ladyt25 - sorry i had to laugh at your post about smoking looking common, there are more people who when they open their mouths to speak you know they are common


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (25 January 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Are you ready for this............I would not allow anyone to smoke on my horses or on my yard.  It is an insult to the horse.

Stands back and waits for a beating !
		
Click to expand...

Nope I agree with you  

Used to hack out with a couple of people who would make we wait while they stopped for a fag.  I don't smoke and hate the smell of it but if I did I probably wouldn't while riding

I will confess to being prone to mobile checking while walking through the fields though it's harder with my current phone as a bit big to hold and use the keypad with just one hand

Would never text while on the road though do know of people who have done so, one hacked with me once and was on the phone the whole flipping time, another I was stuck driving behind as she was so busy texting she didn't see I was there so was in the middle of the road I then got past and she didn't even bother to look up from the phone to thank me. So tempted to lean out the Window and say something! !


----------



## tankgirl1 (25 January 2014)

Have done as a teenager, but don't ride on board now. I will occasionally have a cig at the yard, but go and stand out the way, away from bedding/hay etc, and use one of those little portable ashtray things, or put it out in a puddle and check it is out before putting it in the outside bin.


----------



## justabob (25 January 2014)

putasocinit said:



			Ladyt25 - sorry i had to laugh at your post about smoking looking common, there are more people who when they open their mouths to speak you know they are common
		
Click to expand...

Well said putasocinit, I also think the word "common" is a ghastly word and only used by people that aspire to be someone that they are not. I always enjoyed a smoke hacking back to the box after hunting, as did other extremely well bred hunting folk!


----------



## ladyt25 (25 January 2014)

justabob said:



			Well said putasocinit, I also think the word "common" is a ghastly word and only used by people that aspire to be someone that they are not. I always enjoyed a smoke hacking back to the box after hunting, as did other extremely well bred hunting folk!
		
Click to expand...

Skanky, rough, awful? Are they better words to describe it then?  Just my opinion I suppose. People who I have seen doing it just seem to have this attitude that they believe they are 'cool' and look good when in fact it looks god awful. Unfortunately, in my experience, those people I!ve known who ride with fag in mouth also seem to be those who are rather brutal when it comes to their belief of horsemanship and how a horse should be ridden. Hey, maybe that's just my bad experience.


----------



## putasocinit (25 January 2014)

Ladyt25 - must be your bad experience, lol, i smoke and i am by no means cruel or harsh on my horses, too soft in fact but then when do raise my voice they know somethings up and they better listen, i also do not have a fag hanging out of my mouth, it is popped in for a drag and removed just as quickly.  

If you were to hear me speak, and i quote from one very rich man who called the office oneday, you have the most beautiful telephone voice i can tell you are a long way from home, so common doesnt lie with me i am afraid, but then each to their own.

I would rather my friend smoked on her horse whilst hacking than went home and beat the living daylights out of it because it stopped at a jump.


----------



## EffyCorsten (25 January 2014)

I don't smoke much but on a long hack I like to stop at the stream so my boy can have a drink and a little nibble of grass I like to get off and have a sneaky one but sadly due to some people being so judgemental I get embarrassed if someone goes by. That really annoyes me, Yes I have a smoke and no I'm not common, swanky rough or awful. The stigma around it is absurd.

I don't smoke when on board just in case but I don't judge others that do it. 
I've met far too many non smokers who are incredibly self righteous and offensive.


----------



## ladyt25 (25 January 2014)

Looks like we'll just have to agree to disagree on the image then ;-)


----------



## putasocinit (25 January 2014)

Ladyt25 - i agree with you, anyway we are contributing to helping the other taxpayers supporting benefit street, now they are a common bunch, unemployed but still smoking, and they make smoking look cheap and nasty


----------



## Tally-lah (25 January 2014)

I don't smoke and have luckily never seen anyone smoke whilst riding. I wouldn't let anyone smoke on my yard and have to say if I saw someone smoking whilst riding I would immediately think Chav. It's just such a horrible look.


----------



## EffyCorsten (25 January 2014)

putasocinit said:



			Ladyt25 - i agree with you, anyway we are contributing to helping the other taxpayers supporting benefit street, now they are a common bunch, unemployed but still smoking, and they make smoking look cheap and nasty
		
Click to expand...

That's one thing that does yank my chain actually I hate to watch those programmes as I get so infuriated with the whole fact that they complain about having nothing but smoke like trains and don't want to work but the kids are walking out of their clothes! 

I understand that the image of smoking conjures that stereotype but it's really unfair on those of us that do work, pay for our horses, pay for our own cigarettes and enjoy a smoke after a hack.


----------



## putasocinit (25 January 2014)

Hear hear


----------



## EffyCorsten (25 January 2014)

Yes it's bad for you, so is drinking & so is fast food yet it's acceptable to do both of those things


----------



## Copperpot (25 January 2014)

I must be common then  something I'd rather be than judgemental. 

For what it's worth I'm never harsh on my horses or any animal and frankly fail to see the connection between smoking and the treatment of animals. 

In regards to affording cigarettes it's like anything in life, if you want it you will find the money for it. I don't buy cigarettes at the expense of not buying other things. I get them mainly duty free and they cost me about £160 a month. Some people may spend that in a weekend out drinking. 

I don't force anyone else to smoke, I enjoy having a cigarette whether it be in my car, house or on my horses. The only person I am hurting is myself so as far as I'm concerned I don't care what anyone else thinks


----------



## YorksG (25 January 2014)

I smoke roll ups and have and will continue, to have at least one cigarette on a long hack, I can manage to sit correctly on the horse at the same time as smoking (perhaps from watching my old instructor all those years ago  ). I am far more concerned about people who cannot sit right without a fag, ignore all around them and have no horse sense at all! And as for common, I can think of some ladies who hunt with our local pack who would laugh their collective socks off at that


----------



## putasocinit (25 January 2014)

But we dont go home and beat up our other half and kids because we have had a few smokes like some addictions do, but thats okay apparently


----------



## wildwoman666 (25 January 2014)

Do electric fags count? I don't have to worry about ash. The down side is horse wants it when i have mint or a sweet flavour in..


----------



## EffyCorsten (25 January 2014)

putasocinit said:



			But we dont go home and beat up our other half and kids because we have had a few smokes like some addictions do, but thats okay apparently
		
Click to expand...

Indeed


----------



## FionaM12 (25 January 2014)

ladyt25 said:



			Skanky, rough, awful? Are they better words to describe it then?
		
Click to expand...

Personally I wouldn't use any word as an expression of snobbery.


----------



## babymare (25 January 2014)

wow ive never been classed ascommon or chav before!! First time for every thing I guess lol


----------



## putasocinit (25 January 2014)

Okay for the oldie, what is a chav?


----------



## Copperpot (25 January 2014)

I must look an awful chav in my lovely Ariat boots and matching jacket to ride. Always ride in breeches and tie my hair up. Horse always brushed and tack always clean. Then I go and spoil it all by smoking a cigarette for 5 mins. Damn. Just when I hoped people would think I was sophiscated and uncommon .......I had better start riding in jogging bottoms and Ugg boots, don't want anyone thinking I'm not skanky or rough.


----------



## FionaM12 (25 January 2014)

Not sure how a thread about whether it's okay to smoke while riding ends up as yet another have-a-go-at-people-on-benefits bitchfest. 

I'm out of here. If people want to smoke while they ride, I don't consider that my concern. However snobbery and ill-informed ignorant ranting about benefits disgust me.


----------



## tabithakat64 (25 January 2014)

Don't smoke anymore. 
Would never have smoked whilst riding, handling horses, or in a stable or barn. Far too safety conscious.  
Have never used my phone whilst riding and wouldn't wear headphones whilst riding or handling horses for the same reason, it only takes an instant of not paying full attention around horses for a disaster to occur why take unnecessary risks?


----------



## putasocinit (25 January 2014)

FionaM12, do read the thead again, benefit street is a prime example how smoking can look ugly the way it is portrayed in the picture and by those being unemployed when we all know how expensive smoking has become.  No one is pointing fingers at folk who are on benefits it sadly is part of life. If you lived in my country there is no such thing as benefits, or nhs, basically you just starve, or resort to thieving, bit sad really.


----------



## EffyCorsten (25 January 2014)

I have had to claim benefits before so I would not shove everyone in a situation in the same basket I was talking about that particular programme and a particular type of person not everyone.


----------



## Spring Feather (25 January 2014)

I personally don't care what other people do on their own horses unless it's beating the cr4p out of them.  If people want to smoke on their horse, or eat donuts or pick their nose, that's entirely up to them!  And my liveries can do whatever they like on my yard so long as they don't endanger anyone or anything.  No smoking by any of the barns obviously; I have loads of picnic tables all around the farm for smokers to sit at.  None of my clients are stupid enough to have to *tell* them where to smoke.  I ride out with a few smokers and if they want to light up on a ride, it wouldn't even occur to me to think anything tbh, just that they fancy a smoke.


----------



## Copperpot (25 January 2014)

I have a friend on benefits (do not confuse this with friends with benefits please) she smokes at least 20 a day. Recently she said she had no money for food for the week. She still managed to smoke all week. However I did still lend her £50 as smoking is hard to stop and I didn't want to see her starve. Personally I wouldn't put buying cigarettes before food and bills though.


----------



## putasocinit (25 January 2014)

Spring feather - Could i be a livery on your yard, it sounds so relaxing which is the way to enjoy horses.

However we werent talking about the cost of smoking or even smoking before eating, if you watch the programme the people smoking on the programme make smoking look awful which is maybe how smoking looks to non smokers, now theres a thought ladyt25.


----------



## Copperpot (25 January 2014)

Me too please


----------



## justabob (25 January 2014)

ladyt25 said:



			Skanky, rough, awful? Are they better words to describe it then?  Just my opinion I suppose. People who I have seen doing it just seem to have this attitude that they believe they are 'cool' and look good when in fact it looks god awful. Unfortunately, in my experience, those people I!ve known who ride with fag in mouth also seem to be those who are rather brutal when it comes to their belief of horsemanship and how a horse should be ridden. Hey, maybe that's just my bad experience.
		
Click to expand...

Then you dear lady, must know some highly undesirable people in the Leeds area. For example Henry Cecil smoked like a chimney, would you class him as brutal when it came to his belief in horsemanship? Ridiculous assumption, but then I have never been to Leeds.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (25 January 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Are you ready for this............I would not allow anyone to smoke on my horses or on my yard.  It is an insult to the horse.

Stands back and waits for a beating !
		
Click to expand...

agreed-even when I used to smoke I wouldn't-looks really tacky. Bit like riding in wellies...(awaiting beating also  )


----------



## Jericho (25 January 2014)

I am surprised too about how many do! I actually don't know many people that smoke and the horsey people I know have never smoked around horses (but I guess I lead quite a sheltered life keeping my horses at home!)

As a non smoker I find the concept of smoking horrible anyway and to do it actually on a horse horrifies me. 

But... I am sure I do lots of things that horrifies other people. And as long as no one does it on my yard or near my horse, each to their own...


----------



## *hic* (25 January 2014)

I smoke on my horses if I feel like it, I drink on them too. I don't tend to do both at the same time though - not enough free hands 

My yard, my rules, my choice. What rules anyone else wants to have on their yard is up to them.


----------



## Spring Feather (25 January 2014)

putasocinit said:



			Spring feather - Could i be a livery on your yard, it sounds so relaxing which is the way to enjoy horses.
		
Click to expand...

Well it's my home as well and I can't be doing with ridiculous drama, and neither can my liveries which is probably why this farm runs at full capacity all year round and liveries never leave unless they're moving a million miles away.  I like my farm just the way it is and it seems, so do others :smile3:


----------



## HaffiesRock (25 January 2014)

I personally think that smoking is a very selfish thing to do, whether on a horse or not.


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (25 January 2014)

Jesus H. Christ. If I want to smoke a ciggy, make a call on my mobile and have a conversation with my riding companion all at the same time, I will. It's called MULTITASKING!


----------



## putasocinit (25 January 2014)

I ride in wellies so does a racehorse trainer in newmarket and he wears shorts lol


----------



## babymare (25 January 2014)

errrrrrrr Well yes im a smoker and i can safely say that both my knowledge and riding are far from brutal. And yes i am safety concious never once smoking on any yard etc so mmmmmm my choice to smoke where if and when appropriate i believe as a 50 year old hardworking employed reasonably intelligent person


----------



## budley95 (25 January 2014)

I've never tried a cigarette but yard I was at about 12 years ago, nobody smoked on the yard but everyone smoked on a hack. I'll always remember going out with another livery on her highly strung horse and it rearing, resulting in her putting the cigarette out on him. Horrible white patch after. Ok the horse never reared again, but still horrible. Cant imagine smoking on mine... He goes sideways if I go in my pocket for a tissue before I've even got it out!


----------



## Spring Feather (25 January 2014)

putasocinit said:



			I ride in wellies so does a racehorse trainer in newmarket and he wears shorts lol
		
Click to expand...

Gawd I'm almost afraid to say I ride in bare feet sometimes in the summer.  And god forbid in a strappy top and shorts, occasionally a bikini too.  Hells bells, this forum .. lol!!


----------



## babymare (25 January 2014)

lol tut tut Spring Feather thats far to chavish  and commiting so many sins


----------



## *hic* (25 January 2014)

Spring Feather said:



			Gawd I'm almost afraid to say I ride in bare feet sometimes in the summer.  And god forbid in a strappy top and shorts, occasionally a bikini too.  Hells bells, this forum .. lol!!
		
Click to expand...

Me too  Well, not the bikini, that really would be a step too far at my age and size! It's ok for you slender young things


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (25 January 2014)

Spring Feather said:



			Gawd I'm almost afraid to say I ride in bare feet sometimes in the summer.  And god forbid in a strappy top and shorts, occasionally a bikini too.  Hells bells, this forum .. lol!!
		
Click to expand...

Holy focaccia! A bikini! Tut Tit, I mean Tut. I'd be arrested under the obscure law 'indecent exposure whilst attempting to ride an equine'. Good on you, girl - you are a female aren't you?


----------



## Tobiano (25 January 2014)

I am very happy to announce I AM COMMON 

That is, pretty much the same as everyone else (which I think is what common means, or at least, that there are lots of them).

I have smoked on and off (currently on) but it has never occurred to me to smoke on a horse.  TBH I could never manage the manual dexterity required to hold the reins (sometimes 2), my special 'oh *****' strap, and my whip.    In my youth when I saw people smoking on horses I always thought it looked rather dangerous and silly, but its a free country.

It was drummed into me as a child NEVER to ride without sleeves - and I never do!


----------



## Auslander (25 January 2014)

Spring Feather said:



			Gawd I'm almost afraid to say I ride in bare feet sometimes in the summer.  And god forbid in a strappy top and shorts, occasionally a bikini too.  Hells bells, this forum .. lol!!
		
Click to expand...

Sniggers. When I worked with event horses, we used to hack out and do fast work in shorts, bikini tops and half chaps - occasionally with a cigarette too. We were remarkably popular amongst the local young farmer population!


----------



## Spring Feather (25 January 2014)

babymare said:



			lol tut tut Spring Feather thats far to chavish  and commiting so many sins 

Click to expand...




jemima*askin said:



			Me too  Well, not the bikini, that really would be a step too far at my age and size! It's ok for you slender young things 

Click to expand...




blazingsaddles said:



			Holy focaccia! A bikini! Tut Tit, I mean Tut. I'd be arrested under the obscure law 'indecent exposure whilst attempting to ride an equine'. Good on you, girl - you are a female aren't you?
		
Click to expand...

Lol, there are other things I do which wouldn't be de rigueur on this forum :biggrin3:  Yes I'm female, and the right side of 50 years old, but I still have my girlish figure and I do live in a country with extremely hot summers so I don't care :smile3:


----------



## Megibo (25 January 2014)

My mum never smoked whilst on the yard, but quite often we used to go hacking and she would have reins in one hand, cig in the other! Never offended me nor her horse so... 

I wouldn't let someone smoke around or on one of my own but its personal choice imo.


----------



## Spring Feather (25 January 2014)

Auslander said:



			Sniggers. When I worked with event horses, we used to hack out and do fast work in shorts, bikini tops and half chaps - occasionally with a cigarette too. We were remarkably popular amongst the local young farmer population!
		
Click to expand...

I'm not surprised you were!  lol!  Ye well I'd be popular among the farmer population around here too if I went out on the roads like this (mainly because most of the local farmers are ancient and hard of seeing :biggrin3


----------



## MotherOfChickens (25 January 2014)

putasocinit said:



			I ride in wellies so does a racehorse trainer in newmarket and he wears shorts lol
		
Click to expand...

so? The trainer I worked for rode in deck shoes, all the lads smoked on the way home, the dressage rider I worked for wouldn't be seen dead in a hat because it would give him hat hair. didn't agree with any of it,  don't really give a 4X either. But if the forum existed with noone giving opinions, well how dull would that be


----------



## mcnaughty (25 January 2014)

Oh my goodness - have some of you really listened to yourselves!  There is a yard near us with 'That' sort of person, it looks common, insulting to the horse ...  LOL seriously guys - if I fancy a fag on my horse then I light up - only ever on a quiet country path and defo not in traffic.  I see riders do a lot worse than puff on a fag and trust me the horse doesn't give a ....


----------



## putasocinit (25 January 2014)

Entertaining, lovely to hear different peeps opinions though


----------



## Elsiecat (25 January 2014)

*clears throat*

Whilst I don't smoke, I DO wear uggs and sometimes track suit bottoms. Hell, it's comfortable. I've even ridden like that once or twice.. Yes, I am common, yes I am a super chav. However, I'd much rather be those things than have a stick up my bottom whilst looking down on and labelling others.


----------



## putasocinit (25 January 2014)

Tobiano - why the sleeves, explain please


----------



## babymare (25 January 2014)

Elsiecat welcome to the "common/chav" group. Maybe we need counselling to make us posh proper horse people ?


----------



## Carefreegirl (25 January 2014)

No coz I don't smoke !


----------



## Copperpot (25 January 2014)

What if I start using a cigarette holder? Would I be posh then???


----------



## babymare (25 January 2014)

When i was training it was drummed into me re sleeves. If dragged less damage to skin supposdly. Gosh if i get on a horse in a strappy t shirt now  i can visualize my old trainer glaring at me lol


----------



## Auslander (25 January 2014)

mcnaughty said:



			Oh my goodness - have some of you really listened to yourselves!  There is a yard near us with 'That' sort of person, it looks common, insulting to the horse ...  LOL seriously guys - if I fancy a fag on my horse then I light up - only ever on a quiet country path and defo not in traffic.  I see riders do a lot worse than puff on a fag and trust me the horse doesn't give a ....
		
Click to expand...

I'd love to know how "posh" the people commenting are! All the very well bred people I know don't give a monkeys what anyone else does!


----------



## cambrica (25 January 2014)

I stopped smoking 12 days 9 hrs and 47 minutes ago (courtesy of the nhs smoke free app!) and reading this now I WANT ONE! 
I actually hate smoking and have tried for years to stop. I can honestly say though I never smoked riding . Nothing wrong with those that want to and I wouldn't judge  anyone. 
Today I saw a woman smoking in her car with a couple of kids inside - that to me is wrong.


----------



## Elsiecat (25 January 2014)

But babymare - all the counselling in the world wouldn't make us a proper posh horse riding person! 
They must take hundreds of years of in breeding to achieve true elite status! I'm a not too distant relation of the Mountbatten lot.. They're posh, innit?


----------



## babymare (25 January 2014)

My OH said "more should wear bikinis out hacking. sure fire way to slow cars down when passing" . Well he is male lol


----------



## putasocinit (25 January 2014)

Funny that, same as those that come from old money they dress like you and i,  but those that have made new money dress well Posh Beckham springs to mind


----------



## babymare (25 January 2014)

wow elsiecat not sure if to curtsey or tug my fringe to you. me being a commener and alll that and you sooooo posh


----------



## Tobiano (25 January 2014)

putasocinit said:



			Tobiano - why the sleeves, explain please
		
Click to expand...

Yes as Babymare says.  The theory went that if I fell off on the road not wearing full sleeves, both my arms (or at least one of them) would be skinned from the friction.  Now I think about it, probably just a sleeve wouldnt stop that but it was definitely brainwashed into me!

Also I had a friend who had to deal with motorcycle accidents & hated it when people werent wearing leathers - similar issue but far more common.  UGH.


----------



## Elsiecat (25 January 2014)

Erm babymare, my uggs are encrusted with the working classes crushed dreams. I'm THAT posh. You better had get curtsying.


----------



## Carefreegirl (25 January 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Are you ready for this............I would not allow anyone to smoke on my horses or on my yard.  It is an insult to the

Stands back and waits for a beating !
		
Click to expand...


In your defence it's probably best not to have any naked flames near Trudie !


----------



## babymare (25 January 2014)

I also had drummed into me always hat gloves and correct footwear when riding and i always always always keep to those rules.Does that make me posh? ? ?


----------



## MotherOfChickens (25 January 2014)

I don't think smoking/wellies make people look common, just tacky-posh people can also look tacky  and the smoking, boat shoe wearing trainer was hellishly posh  

I also struggle with no sleeves-partly because up here its never that blooming hot and because I've seen people end up with nasty road rash-and when I was a kid someone got horrible skin injuries from falling off in stubble in a strappy top.

nothing wrong with uggs-except the price.best thing for your feet ever! I've been wearing them since the early 90s before they got fashionable and expensive! wouldn't ride in them though-bleurch  

I was taught, and I am quite old, that to not turn yourself out properly is disrespectful to your horse and its stuck with me. I don't think its true (although I like the sentiment) but I do like to wear proper riding gear-its not even posh gear either-because anything that helps me stay on/not get so hurt when I come off is a bonus


----------



## babymare (25 January 2014)

Elsiecat im off to practice my curtsey. BRB


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 January 2014)

Parkerpops said:



			Another thread got me thinking, do you do this? 
I always have done but never when there's lots of traffic about
		
Click to expand...

NEVER!!!! disgusting habit

The idea of puffin on dried leaves, filling my lungs with black tar is not appealing and having lungs like this on right.


----------



## Carefreegirl (25 January 2014)

justabob said:



			Then you dear lady, must know some highly undesirable people in the Leeds area. For example Henry Cecil smoked like a chimney, would you class him as brutal when it came to his belief in horsemanship? Ridiculous assumption, but then I have never been to Leeds.
		
Click to expand...


I've never been to Leeds either.


----------



## dogatemysalad (25 January 2014)

I smoke rollies on horseback. It's a relax cue for the horses.


----------



## Auslander (25 January 2014)

Leviathan said:



			NEVER!!!! disgusting habit

The idea of puffin on dried leaves, filling my lungs with black tar is not appealing and having lungs like this on right.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that. I was trying to eat my dinner.

This WAS quite a nice light hearted thread...


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (25 January 2014)

Leviathan said:



			NEVER!!!! disgusting habit

The idea of puffin on dried leaves, filling my lungs with black tar is not appealing and having lungs like this on right.http://i1335.photobucket.com/albums/w678/LEVIATHAN28/smokers-lungs-pictures-1_zpsa52242ac.

 First prize to the most sanctimonious post goes to you. Congratulations.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## LeannePip (25 January 2014)

i don't smoke never have done, and probably never will do having seen the effects it has had on my grandparents.  However if some one else wants to thats their choice, must admit it makes me wince when i see people smoking on horses, but again its up to them!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 January 2014)

blazingsaddles said:





Leviathan said:



			NEVER!!!! disgusting habit

The idea of puffin on dried leaves, filling my lungs with black tar is not appealing and having lungs like this on right.http://i1335.photobucket.com/albums/w678/LEVIATHAN28/smokers-lungs-pictures-1_zpsa52242ac.

 First prize to the most sanctimonious post goes to you. Congratulations.[/QUOTE]

Truth hurts?
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## Copperpot (25 January 2014)

And there was me thinking my 20 a day habit would make me an Olympic marathon runner. Wow thanks for pointing out smoking is bad for me. You think they would put warnings on the packets or something??!!


----------



## YorksG (25 January 2014)

Are we now going to have pictures of livers damaged by alcohol too, for those who call in at the pub on a ride, or heaven forfend, carry a hip flask? Mind you I have to say that smoking doesn't impair judgement and balance, aalcohol does.


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (25 January 2014)

Leviathan said:





blazingsaddles said:



			Truth hurts?
		
Click to expand...

What truth? If my lungs are black and tarred that's my concern not yours and I'm not concerned.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Auslander (25 January 2014)

Leviathan said:





blazingsaddles said:



			Truth hurts?
		
Click to expand...

Her business. no-one else's.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 January 2014)

blazingsaddles said:





Leviathan said:



			What truth? If my lungs are black and tarred that's my concern not yours and I'm not concerned.
		
Click to expand...

where did i say i care about your lungs???  What I posted is a a smokers lung its fact and is not for me.  What others do in their time their body is no concern of mine.

If you can't work out that I was talking about myself that is not my problem.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (25 January 2014)

Leviathan said:





blazingsaddles said:



			where did i say i care about your lungs???

If you can't work out that I was talking about myself that is not my problem.[

Each lung to their own.
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## jam14 (25 January 2014)

I do like the odd wee puff although only a few a day but I would never smoke on horseback.  I would worry she would mess and I would burn one of us and I think it would be very silly of me and irresponsible but thats just my opinion.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 January 2014)

blazingsaddles said:





Leviathan said:



			Seriously? You have emphysema as per the pics you posted. Don't try to be clever. Be controversial, but don't lie.
		
Click to expand...

I am not lying what is there to lie about???
Want me to spell it more simply for you???

The idea of MY  smoking makes ME feel queasy 
the idea of MY lungs looking like the picture on the right  puts ME off trying to sample it.  FULL STOP.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## YorksG (25 January 2014)

Leviathan said:





blazingsaddles said:



			I am not lying what is there to lie about???
Want me to spell it more simply for you???

The idea of MY  smoking makes ME feel queasy 
the idea of MY lungs looking like the picture on the right  puts ME off trying to sample it.  FULL STOP.
		
Click to expand...

This doesn't quite fit with your other comment "The truth hurts" though, does it?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Squidge90 (25 January 2014)

I'm one of the disgusting. Never had an accident and horse doesn't seems too bothered either way. My favourite thing to say is it during the summer "it keeps the flies away"


----------



## mle22 (25 January 2014)

I light one up when my daughter heads off through the start cross country !


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 January 2014)

YorksG said:





Leviathan said:



			This doesn't quite fit with your other comment "The truth hurts" though, does it?
		
Click to expand...

The truth hurts refers to that would happen to  lungs and some people don't like to hear or see the truth about it.  As I said their decision, their choices If it upsets people that much I will remove it.  

Maybe I feel strong about the subject because I lost my cousin to Cancer brought on by her smoking.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## babymare (25 January 2014)

My name is Babymare. Im 50 and I smoke. I also am on my 3rd glass of the most gorgeous red wine (smoking fag to) and hell its bliss


----------



## Auslander (25 January 2014)

Leviathan said:





YorksG said:



			The truth hurts refers to that would happen to  lungs and some people don't like to hear or see the truth about it.  As I said their decision, their choices If it upsets people that much I will remove it.  

Maybe I feel strong about the subject because I lost my cousin to Cancer brought on by her smoking.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I am very sorry to hear this - please can you stop turning the thread into a hysterical rant now please. There is a time and a place for anti-whatever ranting, and that time and place is not on a thread that up until now has just been a bit of banter. Lighten up. Its Saturday evening, and I'm sure i'm not alone in wanting to hang loose a bit.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## mandwhy (25 January 2014)

Copperpot said:



			What if I start using a cigarette holder? Would I be posh then???
		
Click to expand...

I like this idea, I am imagining a Cruella DeVille type figure in a big fur coat and huge sunglasses, on top of a hairy muddy pony


----------



## Copperpot (25 January 2014)

That's very sad Leviathan  I too have lost 2 members of my family to lung cancer. But we all make out choices in life don't we. I know smoking is bad for me but I still choose to do it. My OH lost his brother in a motorcycle accident, yet he still chooses to ride his bike. As long as out choices don't hurt others I think live and let live.


----------



## YorksG (25 January 2014)

Leviathan said:





YorksG said:



			The truth hurts refers to that would happen to  lungs and some people don't like to hear or see the truth about it.  As I said their decision, their choices If it upsets people that much I will remove it.  

Maybe I feel strong about the subject because I lost my cousin to Cancer brought on by her smoking.[/QUO
Post   whatever you like, it's the backpeddeling and odd defence that was irritating me.
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (25 January 2014)

Leviathan said:





YorksG said:



			The truth hurts refers to that would happen to  lungs and some people don't like to hear or see the truth about it.  As I said their decision, their choices If it upsets people that much I will remove it.  

Maybe I feel strong about the subject because I lost my cousin to Cancer brought on by her smoking.
		
Click to expand...

My father-in-law died from renal cancer at the age of 62. Non-smoker, non-drinker. My nan died at the age of 93. Lifelong smoker and the occasional tipple - the force was strong in that one. Look, we are all adults and we take calculated risks every time we ride a horse or light a cig. We don't need photos of broken necks or diseased lungs to change our minds.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Copperpot (25 January 2014)

Babymare, I've just had a curry and am now enjoying a vodka and coke along with a cigarette 

Very unhealthy evening all round here. I may even have a big slice of cake in a bit


----------



## Carefreegirl (25 January 2014)

Copperpot said:



			Babymare, I've just had a curry and am now enjoying a vodka and coke along with a cigarette 

Very unhealthy evening all round here. I may even have a big slice of cake in a bit 

Click to expand...


CHAV


----------



## Copperpot (25 January 2014)

CFG indeed. I am going to count all my tattoos as well whilst wearing my warm and comfy Ugg boot slipper things  and cuddling up to my chav staffy dog.


----------



## Copperpot (25 January 2014)

mandwhy said:



			I like this idea, I am imagining a Cruella DeVille type figure in a big fur coat and huge sunglasses, on top of a hairy muddy pony 

Click to expand...

Love it. I have the hairy muddy pony, just need the fur coat!


----------



## olop (25 January 2014)

I used to before I quit don't see an issue with it tbh!


----------



## Patterdale (25 January 2014)

YorksG said:



			I have to say that smoking doesn't impair judgement
		
Click to expand...

Well if you've made the conscious choice to smoke you must have had pretty poor judgement to start with. Fact. 
There's NO good/sensible/reasonable reason the start smoking.


----------



## putasocinit (25 January 2014)

The problem is it is so damn hard to stop, i have tried many times, even trying right now, but i enjoy a smoke, its the price that i hate seeing burn up in smoke, lol. So whilst we are aware of the dangers its an addiction, so be it.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (25 January 2014)

I smoke and ride. 
And enjoy it. 

So far, smokers have been accused of being common, having emphasemia (!) and having poor judgement. 

I have none of these.  Neither am I as incredibly rude as the anti brigade. Chill out have a glass of wine and a cigarette.


----------



## Carefreegirl (25 January 2014)

Copperpot said:



			Love it. I have the hairy muddy pony, just need the fur coat!
		
Click to expand...

Fur coat, no knickers - draughty CHAV


----------



## babymare (25 January 2014)

Mmm yes i smoke which is my choice with a good understanding of what it does. I also drink having seen what it does through my step father. I also drive some ofworst motorways for accidents and have seen horrific accidents. I also ride knowing its one of most dangerous past times. All my own choices given the understanding of what all can do to me. Please please do not come over so sanctimonios(sp) unless you live a perfectly clean perfectly healthy risk free life cheers


----------



## YorksG (25 January 2014)

Patterdale said:



			Well if you've made the conscious choice to smoke you must have had pretty poor judgement to start with. Fact. 
There's NO good/sensible/reasonable reason the start smoking.
		
Click to expand...

While I acknowedge that starting smoking is a bad idea, my judgement or lack of it, will not lead me to put my horse and the general  public at risk, unlike someone who has their judgement impaired by alcohol when riding


----------



## Tiddlypom (25 January 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Are you ready for this............I would not allow anyone to smoke on my horses or on my yard
		
Click to expand...

Theoretically, I am with you on this! In practice, my new farrier, who is doing a fantastic job, does light up when he is here (although only outdoors, and never in the stables). I have no intention of offending him, so am prepared to compromise my principles on this occasion.


----------



## Patterdale (25 January 2014)

MerrySherryRider said:



			So far, smokers have been accused of.....having poor judgement.
		
Click to expand...

I'm honestly not meaning to be rude .......but if you ACTIVELY CHOOSE to start smoking, then ACTIVELY CHOOSE to continue, knowing how horrifically bad it is for you....then how can it be anything BUT poor judgement? Honestly?


----------



## babymare (25 January 2014)

34 years ago when i had my first cig aged 16 all the other working pupils were smoking so then i wanted to be like them but now I enjoy smoking. Yes i know its hard for non smokers to understad but yes i enjoy it as does my partner. Yep could kill me.  But given black ice nearly did last year ill take the chance. Im old enough not to be preached to. My life and from taxes ive paid on tobacco ive paid my dues to NHS  for treatment if required. Non smokers thats youre choice so allow me mine(please understand i respect non smokers and would never smoke inappropriatly). So put away soap boxes . Ta


----------



## MotherOfChickens (25 January 2014)

Patterdale said:



			I'm honestly not meaning to be rude .......but if you ACTIVELY CHOOSE to start smoking, then ACTIVELY CHOOSE to continue, knowing how horrifically bad it is for you....then how can it be anything BUT poor judgement? Honestly?
		
Click to expand...

once you are a smoker, its denial-smokers are addicts and will justify their habit any which way they can. I was a 20-30 a day dedicated smoker from 18-28 years old, I recognise the arguments..


----------



## Pigeon (25 January 2014)

I don't think it looks classy, but I ride in a matching tracksuit most of the time so I can't judge...


----------



## Patterdale (25 January 2014)

MotherOfChickens said:



			once you are a smoker, its denial-smokers are addicts and will justify their habit any which way they can. I was a 20-30 a day dedicated smoker from 18-28 years old, I recognise the arguments..
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I think that must be true.


----------



## madmav (25 January 2014)

Yes, H&H, you're finally back in action with a hilarious thread. I am now imagining Britain covered by posh-ish, but wayward, totties, in fur coats, wellies, puffing on cigarette holders and swgging from hip flasks. Oh and sitting on a horse with a Thelwell thought bubble, saying 'You see what I have to put up with!'.


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 January 2014)

Carefreegirl said:



			In your defence it's probably best not to have any naked flames near Trudie !
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, never thought of that, she might melt and stick to Ted's furry bits.


----------



## babymare (25 January 2014)

Yep HHO  at its best lol. Addiction? yes Enjoyment?yes. Bothered? ummm well im supposedly common and a chav so nahhhhh. But loving a great thread


----------



## Tiddlypom (25 January 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Blimey, never thought of that, she might melt and stick to Ted's furry bits.
		
Click to expand...

Or zoom off on a giant fart of hot air....


----------



## Tobiano (25 January 2014)

Fascinated by this.  Took up smoking 'for a laugh' at 18 (mainly because my then boyfriend, later husband, much later ex husband, smoked).  Had no idea I would be addicted in an incredibly short time.   Since then (33 years) have smoked for 16, not smoked for 17, am currently smoking.  Yes it is poor judgement.  Yes it is bad for you, costs a lot, might kill you.  And yes it is an addiction.  I would love to be the perfect person who never made a poor judgement, could not possibly succumb to an addiction, and acts rationally in all situations.  Sadly, I am not.  Shoot me.


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 January 2014)

Tiddlypom said:



			Or zoom off on a giant fart of hot air....
		
Click to expand...

That was me last night after I got my extra strong control pants off following the hunt ball and too tight frock !


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 January 2014)

Auslander said:





Leviathan said:



			Whilst I am very sorry to hear this - please can you stop turning the thread into a hysterical rant now please. There is a time and a place for anti-whatever ranting, and that time and place is not on a thread that up until now has just been a bit of banter. Lighten up. Its Saturday evening, and I'm sure i'm not alone in wanting to hang loose a bit.
		
Click to expand...

Which bits are hanging loose ?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## babymare (25 January 2014)

ummm so who posted the lung pictures up??. This was a really great lighted hearted tongue in cheek - still ptactising curtsey Elsiecat with book on head - thread till then leviathan. so lets get back to the chill out mode ok?


----------



## NinjaPony (25 January 2014)

Nope, I would never smoke and ride. Dangerous IMHO to have anything lit near your horse, don't want smoke anywhere near my horse either- or me for that matter as I personally hate smoking.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (25 January 2014)

Patterdale said:



			I'm honestly not meaning to be rude .......but if you ACTIVELY CHOOSE to start smoking, then ACTIVELY CHOOSE to continue, knowing how horrifically bad it is for you....then how can it be anything BUT poor judgement? Honestly?
		
Click to expand...

It is rude though, but TBH, others have been slightly OTT on the offensive gauge too. 

I actively choose to smoke rollies and am healthier and fitter than most 53 year olds. I can outswim and out cycle most of my friends. My most recent medical showed my lungs are clear, no respiratory problems, BP fine etc etc. 

Strangely, during the 10 years I didn't smoke (or drink) during my 20's was the time I had bronchitis and laryngitis every winter. Once I began smoking again at the age of 31, I've  never had an respiratory illness since.


----------



## fburton (25 January 2014)

Patterdale said:



			Yes, I think that must be true.
		
Click to expand...

It is true. (I used to smoke - discusting! :frown3


----------



## fburton (25 January 2014)

tobiano said:



			Fascinated by this.  Took up smoking 'for a laugh' at 18 (mainly because my then boyfriend, later husband, much later ex husband, smoked).  Had no idea I would be addicted in an incredibly short time.   Since then (33 years) have smoked for 16, not smoked for 17, am currently smoking.  Yes it is poor judgement.  Yes it is bad for you, costs a lot, might kill you.  And yes it is an addiction.  I would love to be the perfect person who never made a poor judgement, could not possibly succumb to an addiction, and acts rationally in all situations.  Sadly, I am not.  Shoot me.
		
Click to expand...

You _could_ give it up forever and not miss it. (It's actually not so wonderful. Nice to get the next hit, of course - but that's what addiction does.)


----------



## Teri (25 January 2014)

Must say, I was probably one of those riders mentioned in Lambourn, sparking up a fag!!
Silly story comes to me. I was riding out in a lot of around 7, on my favourite horse. Sparked up on the way home, buckle end, twisted around to talk to the person behind me. Pheasant flies out, horse proceeds to buck, spin around and bounce on front legs in protest to crazy flying bird. Hung on, gained control one handed, and received a round applause for staying on and keeping hold of my fag. I have come to the conclusion that if it wasn't for that fag, gravity would have prevailed and I would have been walking home.
So to all you none believers, light up, it helps your stickability &#55357;&#56841; (all in jest, I will add)
X


----------



## Auslander (25 January 2014)

AdorableAlice said:





Auslander said:



			Which bits are hanging loose ?
		
Click to expand...

Everything that isn't firmly battened down!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 January 2014)

Auslander said:





AdorableAlice said:



			Everything that isn't firmly battened down!
		
Click to expand...

Sports bra, that's what you need.
!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## el_Snowflakes (25 January 2014)

A lot of posts on this thread back up the 'elitist' image of equestrianism!......


----------



## Sologirl (25 January 2014)

Only if my jods are too tight, heheee.


----------



## LaMooch (25 January 2014)

AdorableAlice said:





Auslander said:



			Sports bra, that's what you need.
!
		
Click to expand...

or an over the shoulder boulder holder
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Marchogaeth (25 January 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Are you ready for this............I would not allow anyone to smoke on my horses or on my yard.  It is an insult to the horse.

Stands back and waits for a beating !
		
Click to expand...

^ This! Sorry smokers!


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 January 2014)

LaMooch said:





AdorableAlice said:



			or an over the shoulder boulder holder
		
Click to expand...

With pockets for fags and lighter ?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## LaMooch (25 January 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			With pockets for fags and lighter ?
		
Click to expand...

If that what floats your boat LOL not mine


----------



## Auslander (25 January 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Sports bra, that's what you need.
!
		
Click to expand...

Have several!



AdorableAlice said:



			With pockets for fags and lighter ?
		
Click to expand...

Not required! Wouldn't catch me smoking - particularly on a horse!


----------



## Love (26 January 2014)

Personally not a smoker but would never hold it against anyone who did or try to make them stop etc. It's their choice, as much as it is mine not to smoke. 

I just think that now we know the implications of smoking in humans and what it can cause, I'd rather not expose my horses to the same things however small the risk.


----------



## showpony (26 January 2014)

I'm a smoker but never would when on my horses. Think it looks a bit trashy... But to be fair the fact I smoke is trashy in its self!


----------



## Spring Feather (26 January 2014)

Love said:



			I just think that now we know the implications of smoking in humans and what it can cause, I'd rather not expose my horses to the same things however small the risk.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to pick on you but you're the last person to have mentioned this so I'm only highlighting your post.  It's a general comment though, do you *honestly* think your horse is going to get lung cancer being outside with a smoker close by?


----------



## MerrySherryRider (26 January 2014)

Love said:



			Personally not a smoker but would never hold it against anyone who did or try to make them stop etc. It's their choice, as much as it is mine not to smoke. 

I just think that now we know the implications of smoking in humans and what it can cause, I'd rather not expose my horses to the same things however small the risk.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, my horse copied my vice after watching me smoke. Blooming expensive keeping her in fags.


----------



## Love (26 January 2014)

Spring Feather said:



			Sorry to pick on you but you're the last person to have mentioned this so I'm only highlighting your post.  It's a general comment though, do you *honestly* think your horse is going to get lung cancer being outside with a smoker close by?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know what he might get. I doubt a horse will get lung cancer just from a bit if passive smoke! But going off the evidence of what toxins have been found to be in the smoke, it's sure as eggs not going to be beneficial to them. Like you say, it may not do them any harm but personally I wouldn't take the risk


----------



## Love (26 January 2014)

MerrySherryRider said:



			Yes, my horse copied my vice after watching me smoke. Blooming expensive keeping her in fags.
		
Click to expand...

And they're expensive enough as they are!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (26 January 2014)

Love said:



			And they're expensive enough as they are! 

Click to expand...


----------



## Fii (26 January 2014)

Actually being a smoker has helped me with horses, a crinkly crunchy sounding pouch of bacy has attracted the attention of many a horse, enabling me too catch ones that didnt want  too be caught!


----------



## Beausmate (26 January 2014)

My horse has expressed a liking for jazz cigarettes. Should I get him some beads and sandals?


----------



## NZJenny (26 January 2014)

Used to ride with a guy that could roll one handed while he rode.  Seriously impressive.


----------



## catkin (26 January 2014)

Apparantly the American Indians used tobacco to train horses.

ooooh, the irony of this thread..............


PS: Anyways, isn't smoking a bit old hat now - sugar is the 'new tobacco'.


----------



## Patterdale (26 January 2014)

el_Snowflakes said:



			A lot of posts on this thread back up the 'elitist' image of equestrianism!......
		
Click to expand...

Do you think? I thought the opposite


----------



## biggingerpony (26 January 2014)

Personally I wouldn't, and I wouldn't allow someone to ride mine and smoke. However I have no problem with other people smoking on or around their horses. I've been on lot's of hacks and my hacking companion has sparked up, it's their horse so their choice - I wouldn't dream of saying something!


----------



## zigzag (26 January 2014)

I finally got my horse onto an E cigarette, much cheaper for him


----------



## Bojingles (26 January 2014)

FionaM12 said:



			Not sure how a thread about whether it's okay to smoke while riding ends up as yet another have-a-go-at-people-on-benefits bitchfest. 

I'm out of here. If people want to smoke while they ride, I don't consider that my concern. However snobbery and ill-informed ignorant ranting about benefits disgust me.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely 100% spot on, Fiona. Well said!


----------



## Flame_ (26 January 2014)

Patterdale said:



			I'm honestly not meaning to be rude .......but if you ACTIVELY CHOOSE to start smoking, then ACTIVELY CHOOSE to continue, knowing how horrifically bad it is for you....then how can it be anything BUT poor judgement? Honestly?
		
Click to expand...

Continuing isn't so much a choice as a habit and an addiction. Choosing to start smoking is pretty poor judgement but doesn't everybody make poor judgements from time to time? Are you always right and do you always make the entirely most sensible choices? 

This is a cool little discussion but I think its sad that people are so snotty about smokers, chill, its not like they're trying to get you to join in. If it makes someone's day a little bit happier to go for a ride and have a cig, then good for them.


----------



## TigerTail (26 January 2014)

I think those of us who don't smoke get 'snotty' bout it because to us its a vile habit! Personally as an asthmatic who is triggered by smoke I find shopping in town centres a nightmare as people wandering along puffing toxic fumes left right and centre and I have no choice but to inhale at some point!

Then there is the smell, especially on my barbour wax jacket which I wore to a friends recently where her brother chain smoked the entire time and have had to send it for a specialist cleaning because the stench of stale fag smoke makes me want to vomit! Costing me money and inconvenience.

Its the stench on people who just don't seem to realise how bad they blinking smell! And the fumes the rest of us are forced to breathe in because smokers just don't seem to care its not only themselves it affects. Iv had many a night out end in an asthma attack thanks to smokers. 

I just don't get why people start, but even more so, given that they've now proved the nicotine to be out of your system in 48 hours, why more don't just stop - a friend who had smoked for 60 odd years stopped cold turkey one day just stopped and never touched another. He spent 5 months coughing up disgusting crap which he'd poisoned himself with for years and is now at 75 never down with chest infections all winter like he was before.

It really isn't cool, no matter what some kids think, and I agree it does look common, no matter what brand of jacket you were wearing! Id just think you had money if you can afford to smoke, own a horse and buy Ariat


----------



## Elsiecat (26 January 2014)

TigerTail said:



			I think those of us who don't smoke get 'snotty' bout it because to us its a vile habit!
		
Click to expand...

I don't smoke (unlesss we're counting the 2 drags I had at 14) but I honestly can say I couldn't care less what someone else chooses to do. A lot of people could say that riding horses is incredibly dangerous, smelly and an inconvenience to others when I ride my horse on the roads. They could also say if I can afford horses why not save up and buy a brand new Mercedes instead! And they would be entitled to say that - but they'd be wrong  
Live and let live.


----------



## windand rain (26 January 2014)

I dont care if people want to smoke.  Outside it is their choice what I cant get my head round is the huge amount of money the smelly things cost imagine what a super set of horsey gear or top dressage horse that could have bought if saved and not started over a lifetime. But each to their own I cant afford to drink smoke, go on holiday because I have ponies my choice if I gave up the ponies I could afford it but probably wouldn't start now at 60
My only concern would be fire risk and as long as people are very careful not a problem for me


----------



## tiramisu (26 January 2014)

windand rain said:



			what I cant get my head round is the huge amount of money the smelly things cost
		
Click to expand...

You would get on well with my boyfriend, i have had this convertation with him MANY times...

About horses though, not fags


----------



## putasocinit (26 January 2014)

Tigertail - i think you would be better off asking that question to our great great great grandfathers who smoked, and if my memory serves me correctly some of them have lived past 100 years old when smoking and breathing in others smoke was the normality of the day. 

It is the new generation where nuts and crayfish cause allergies. When i was a child we grew up playing in the mud chewing on a chicken bone around the smoke from the barbecue. At 50 i am going strong, granny died at 98 and mom is going strong at 87 and they were all married to smokers.


----------



## sandi_84 (26 January 2014)

I'd love to stop!
I'm aware of the fact that I stink because of it - it's horrible - I don't like how it makes me feel and I could do with the £10 a week extra that I atm spend on tobacco but I can't seem to manage to stop!
I've tried the gum, it hurt my gums. I tried the patches and it made me itch like crazy to the point that I had to stop using them before I killed someone for breathing wrong around me. I can't take the tablets because of my previous troubles with severe depression the doctors won't give them to me and the spray didn't take away the cravings. The e-cigs are too expensive atm when all the spare cash I have goes towards my driving lessons and horse just now and I don't have the willpower to go cold turkey unfortunately 
So to the judgy non-smokers, what would you suggest short of building a time machine to go back and give my teenage self a sharp kick up the bum to not start? Seriously I'd love a fix all suggestion to get me to stop smoking, I'd thank you for it


----------



## RunToEarth (26 January 2014)

el_Snowflakes said:



			A lot of posts on this thread back up the 'elitist' image of equestrianism!......
		
Click to expand...

How? 

Smoking is just not as socially acceptable anymore, and that's no bad thing. I used to smoke, and I would not have been seen dead smoking whilst on a horse. I was never concerned for whether I might burn the horse - I could keep hold of a fag quite well, I just think it looks grotty and common to have a cigarette off the side of a horse. It looks grotty anyway, but even worse when you're riding. Eugh.


----------



## Wagtail (26 January 2014)

sandi_84 said:



			I'd love to stop!
I'm aware of the fact that I stink because of it - it's horrible - I don't like how it makes me feel and I could do with the £10 a week extra that I atm spend on tobacco but I can't seem to manage to stop!
I've tried the gum, it hurt my gums. I tried the patches and it made me itch like crazy to the point that I had to stop using them before I killed someone for breathing wrong around me. I can't take the tablets because of my previous troubles with severe depression the doctors won't give them to me and the spray didn't take away the cravings. The e-cigs are too expensive atm when all the spare cash I have goes towards my driving lessons and horse just now and I don't have the willpower to go cold turkey unfortunately 
So to the judgy non-smokers, what would you suggest short of building a time machine to go back and give my teenage self a sharp kick up the bum to not start? Seriously I'd love a fix all suggestion to get me to stop smoking, I'd thank you for it 

Click to expand...

Seriously, buy 'the easy way to stop smoking' by Alan Carr, and READ IT. Absolutely amazing book. You would not think just reading a book could make you stop smoking (without a load of preaching and scare stories), but it really does. I know loads of people who have quit after reading it, myself included.


----------



## putasocinit (26 January 2014)

Smoking looks Grotty - so does snogging in door ways for those that choose to do that, lol


----------



## fburton (26 January 2014)

putasocinit said:



			Tigertail - i think you would be better off asking that question to our great great great grandfathers who smoked, and if my memory serves me correctly some of them have lived past 100 years old when smoking and breathing in others smoke was the normality of the day.
		
Click to expand...

There will always be a few who live to great old age despite smoking. They are the lucky ones. On _average_, our great great great grandfathers did not live as long as we do today. So it would be wrong to argue for the safety of smoking on the basis of the lucky minority who lived past 100 years _despite, not because of_, smoking. If smoking actually increased life expectancy, don't you think we would have heard about it by now? The tobacco companies would be shouting it from the rooftops!


----------



## fburton (26 January 2014)

Wagtail said:



			Seriously, buy 'the easy way to stop smoking' by Alan Carr, and READ IT. Absolutely amazing book. You would not think just reading a book could make you stop smoking (without a load of preaching and scare stories), but it really does. I know loads of people who have quit after reading it, myself included.
		
Click to expand...

Me too, Wagtail. Carr's book is great, imo. It was like a lightbulb came on and I understood properly for the first time the nature of the hold that nicotine had over me - and hence made it easy to break it.


----------



## Copperpot (26 January 2014)

Having seen how my poor old Nan struggles at 95 despite having never drank or smoked I don't wanna live that long anyway. I'd only spend my pension in 2 years on rubbish and be broke. 

I did give up at 21 and started again 7 years ago at 28.


----------



## putasocinit (26 January 2014)

Fbirton we needf acts and figures to ack up each others case, millions of men serving in ww1 and ww2 smoked and so did their families at home, however i personally think it is just another attack at others because right now there is nothing else to attack others about.  

Some folk may fart in public, is that not a form of methane gas, imagine standing in the bank queue as no 10 in line at least 3 of those in the line will fart whilst standing there, and all the fumes coming from vehicles whilst idling to warm up in the cold mornings or just starting up to drive off.

Yes smoking does stink, i wish i could give up but until i do, which is my choice if you dont want me to smoke then stop selling them, i dont need to be treated like a lepper, those days went out in the days of our lord.


----------



## kerrieberry2 (26 January 2014)

I don't smoke but I would worry about someone else smoking around my horse!  just like around a kid!  the poor horse doesn't have a choice about someone smoking near them and passive smoking it bad for humans, im sure it must be just as bad for the horses!???


----------



## MotherOfChickens (26 January 2014)

not sure our great great great great grandfathers smoked tbh, that was a very long time ago-maybe clay pipes but then, life expectancy would have been in the 40s anyway.

 my great grandfather was killed in the Great War, my maternal grandfather in WWII  had I faced those sorts of odds I would have carried on smoking as well! my dad died of smoking related cancer at 72-not much of an age in this day and age really. honestly, there is no good argument for smoking, there's no defence of it rationally on health grounds either. 


if you are that worried about people farting, I suggest online banking


----------



## NZJenny (26 January 2014)

fburton said:



			Me too, Wagtail. Carr's book is great, imo. It was like a lightbulb came on and I understood properly for the first time the nature of the hold that nicotine had over me - and hence made it easy to break it.
		
Click to expand...

I found it totally useless.  More so when I read that he has also done lose weight and get rich quick books.  In the end I gave up because I wanted to.  Once you are at that point, you will be ok.  And I had been smoking for over 30 years.


----------



## TigerTail (26 January 2014)

putasocinit said:



			Yes smoking does stink, i wish i could give up but until i do, which is my choice if you dont want me to smoke then stop selling them, i dont need to be treated like a lepper, those days went out in the days of our lord.
		
Click to expand...

Smoking is less and less acceptable to the population so therefore those that choose to still do it will end up rather lepper like - too many people are aware of the risks, and simply don't want to be surrounded by it because of other peoples weakness/selfishness/addiction whatever. 

I always find it ironic outside hospitals there is a cluster of smokers in gowns, with tubes up their nose, or iv stands etc or in a+e people demanding to be seen or wheeled outside so they can have a smoke!


----------



## windand rain (26 January 2014)

My grandad died at 62 in agony from smoking related throat and mouth cancer. OH grandad died at 86 of heart failure both smoked untipped cigarettes all their lives as many as 60 per day. So it is a bit of a lottery really.
I personally prefer to spend my money on big hairy smelly things not small normally white sticks and I for one cant afford both if you can then it is a free world I dont smoke never have but if you have a life of stress pain and despair sometimes the effect of the fags can be beneficial
My wonderful dad was a consultant psychiatrist he didnt smoke but was extremely angry when the admin crew put no smoking signs in the waiting rooms in his hospital to quote him "they are stressed and nutty enough when on the fags they would be a nightmare off them" So although I would prefer people not to smoke especially those I care about it is their choice at the end of the day and mostly they are nice people in themselves so I can put up with the fact they stink if it makes them happy


----------



## gunnergundog (26 January 2014)

Many years ago miners used to worm their ponies with a bit of chewed up 'baccy'.  The ponies used to relish it (ie take it from the hand and look for more!) and many of them lived to a ripe old age.

I don't smoke but having been married to someone who smoked 60 plus a day of Gitanes I know how addictive it can feel.


----------



## windand rain (26 January 2014)

gunnergundog said:



			Many years ago miners used to worm their ponies with a bit of chewed up 'baccy'.  The ponies used to relish it (ie take it from the hand and look for more!) and many of them lived to a ripe old age.

I don't smoke but having been married to someone who smoked 60 plus a day of Gitanes I know how addictive it can feel.
		
Click to expand...

Funny you should say that my old YO used to smoke a pipe and all the horses would try to mug him for the tobacco they loved it


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (26 January 2014)

windand rain said:



			Funny you should say that my old YO used to smoke a pipe and all the horses would try to mug him for the tobacco they loved it
		
Click to expand...

My hubby used to smoke hamlet regularly, then he went overseas to work away.  While he was away he got a throat infection and could not / did not want to smoke.  This was his turning point, after that he only smoked one or 2 at xmas. Then when his dad died he did not have the urge.  Since then he is a non smoker, hates the smell of it as I do. 

  U need the will power to stop if you want to stop, its hard to stop a habit you either succeed or you don't

Now we always book non smoking areas in hotel / restaurant.  What we do hate is when people light up while eating at restaurant and its inevitable they are smoking the grossest cigarets.

   Some times you sit by the pool side snoozing or listening to your music and some foreigner lights up.  EWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## putasocinit (26 January 2014)

Believe it or not i really hate the smell, but hubby smokes and i moan at him, and i only smoke 10 a day and i hate myself for it, but its so damn hard to stop, got the nhs kit, got the electronic fags, got the guilt, got the bill but do i light up when i get in the car first thing, oh yes i do, lol


----------



## Calcyle (28 January 2014)

Must say I totally agree with Patterdale's comment about poor judgement. 



Flame_ said:



			This is a cool little discussion but I think its sad that people are so snotty about smokers, chill, *its not like they're trying to get you to join in.* If it makes someone's day a little bit happier to go for a ride and have a cig, then good for them. 

Click to expand...


Perhaps not actively, but how many people who smoke, and even how many posts just on this thread, say 'oh, but everyone else did it'. 



I'm another who thinks smoking looks trashy in any circumstance. 


On a related note, I am quite bemused by some of the people I know who constantly complain about not having any money - while having 3 or 4 horses and a cigarette lit at every opportunity.


----------



## scheherazade (28 January 2014)

babymare said:



			My name is Babymare. Im 50 and I smoke. I also am on my 3rd glass of the most gorgeous red wine (smoking fag to) and hell its bliss

Click to expand...

I misread the time you posted and thought it said am not pm. Fair play to you 

I was encouraged to have a cigarette or send a text by a trainer years ago half way through a schooling session to 'let the horse off the hook' and give him a five minute break to process what we had just done otherwise I was often guilty of micromanaging every single stride. Worked very well. I will still do this occasionally now, especially if we have done something that is mentally quite challenging for the horse. I have never smoked on a hack though and although it sounds weird, it wouldn't occur to me to.


----------



## RLS (28 January 2014)

I don't smoke and don't like to see people smoking when they ride, in case of a dropped fag end getting trapped under saddle (as others have mentioned). But I'm not bothered by the smell, and there is one thing I can say for smokers - in the sunmmer months, if you stand beside one, then the blood-sucking midgies leave you alone!


----------



## Queenbee (28 January 2014)

I remember being a kid, riding along with my friends and looking on and tutting in disgust at the grown ups riding and smoking!  Now I'm one of them .  To be honest I actually haven't ridden and smoked with Ben (so in the last 18 months) but that was because he was just backed, I didn't want any distractions while riding, but yes, I used to smoke and ride with ebony and would feel completely fine doing so with Ben now.


----------



## BellaBoobies (28 January 2014)

Smoking is disgusting wherever people are doing but its a persons own choice whether to do it however I do not think people should smoke around their horses its not different from smoking around other people, they still have to breathe it in and smell your stink after. You could quite easily drop a cigarette and it get trapped touching and burning your horse, hardly fair on the horses is it. Also whilst out hacking having a fag what do you all do with the butt when you have finished??


----------



## Ibblebibble (28 January 2014)

how many non smokers drive cars, have horse lorries, wood or coal burning fires, gas central heating or oil central heating? all things which burn and produce toxic fumes,  how many of you ride out on the roads? making your horses breathe in exhaust fumes. the hay you feed has been baled in close proximity to a bloomin great big tractor belching out fumes! TBF a small amount of cigarette smoke blowing in the air 4ft above a horses head is probably no where near as damaging (or insulting) to them as the rest of the pollution we expose them and ourselves to on a daily basis!!

I don't smoke now, stopped when i had the kids, but as a teen i smoked while i rode, i thought smoking was cool, i thought smoking while riding was extra cool, but then i was young and did lots of daft things back then.


----------



## fburton (28 January 2014)

putasocinit said:



			Fbirton we needf acts and figures to ack up each others case, millions of men serving in ww1 and ww2 smoked and so did their families at home, however i personally think it is just another attack at others because right now there is nothing else to attack others about.
		
Click to expand...

Presumably the tobacco industry and the NHS have detailed figures. I can only repeat what I wrote before - if it was the case that smoking was _good_ for health and _increased_ life expectancy, the tobacco companies would be trumpeting this. They clearly aren't. Their silence alone proves that smoking isn't good for health and doesn't make people live longer. Indeed, all the indications are that the reverse is true, that smoking is bad for health and always has been.


----------



## fburton (28 January 2014)

scheherazade said:



			I have never smoked on a hack though ...
		
Click to expand...

That could give you a hacking cough. (Sorry, couldn't resist! )


----------



## scheherazade (28 January 2014)

fburton said:



			That could give you a hacking cough. (Sorry, couldn't resist! )
		
Click to expand...

Hahahahaha. That's brilliant


----------



## Dunlin (28 January 2014)

Blimey, reading this thread makes me want to go and have a fag!

I've never smoked on a yard as the RS I first went to burnt down because of a discarded cigarette butt, miraculously all horses got themselves out of the way! I have been to several school's and yards though where they do have designated smoking areas. I've never smoked on a horse, simply never felt the need to but I do smoke out 'n' about especially when following the hunt as there are long boring waits and (for me) you can't beat that early morning cuppa and a fag! I am very careful that I am not smoking near people as I do agree that you shouldn't 'inflict' your habit on someone else. Anyway, because I smoke roll ups I have a tobacco tin and all my fag ends go in the tin so there's no risk of any fires being started by me. As an interesting aside, my Dad smoked a pipe and a lady I rode with had New Forest ponies and they loved the smell of my Dad's fresh tobacco and were constantly trying to nick the pouch from his pocket!

Someone mentioned alcohol and it reminds me of a hunt I went to once (was on holiday and won't mention names or places) but one of the officials (mounted) was steaming drunk, chatting up all the ladies and became verbally abusive when he didn't get anywhere, mouth like a sewer. I kept well out of his way but it didn't last long as he fell off leaning down to swear at a car driver (who had done nothing wrong) and he was like an upturned turtle and couldn't get back up. I found that sight rather vulgar and it was certainly dangerous but I am not instantly going to start shouting about "drinkers" and tar them all with the same brush. You can drink responsibly and you can also smoke responsibly, end of.


----------

